# What is your reason for wanting to survive?



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why do you prep? What is the ultimate goal?

For me it goes beyond just living through the bad times. Once the emergency is over this nation will need to be rebuilt. We will need to re-establish the government and re-assert our rights. I want to be a part of that process. I want to make sure that we don't come out of tradjedy and into a travesty. I guess I want to make sure that we have a constitutional Republic wherein our rights and freedoms are fully honored and protected. I want to avoid the mistakes that got us into trouble in the first place.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess my goals aren't near as noble. I figure I was put onto this earth, and I'll struggle to stay here and on this side of the daisies as long as I possible can. If that just dealing with modern life, or if the SHTF, I'll plug along till the good Lord takes me. If someone decides to hurry my exit, I plan on making it very costly on whomever.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to make sure my children and their children get a chance to live a whole lot longer than I do.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1st I don't push around easy. I can go from 0 to a$$hole in about a heartbeat.

2nd I figure I am here to help and if rebuilding is a part of it, I'm ok with that.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am not done living yet.
I have a wife and family who I love and who loves me and I plan to stick around awhile


----------



## Wyoming Rat (Apr 28, 2013)

Conformity has never been my thing. So while the others are busy dying, I'm going to do my best to live on............I guess it's the PUNK ROCK attitude in me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was on a business trip in Miami when Hurricane Wilma hit. About 6 months later, I was in Montreal and the hotel I was staying at caught on fire. I just figured God was telling me to get my poop in a group.

Since, the skills we have learned have greatly improved the quality of life my wife and I enjoy. So I guess in the end, I prep because I do not know how else to live anymore.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My family has survived through the centuries to get me here. Should I just give up once the going gets a little tough? No reason needed to survive it's just what my family does.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

When I was growing up, there was this great poster (posters were big back then) that showed an eagle attacking a mouse in a full dive-bomber attack, and the mouse was giving that eagle the middle finger...well, let's just say he was shooting the bird (in case this is a family forum).

The caption on the poster was: "Defiance - Never Give Up!"

That is sort of my attitude on surviving. I will not give up. 

You know what they say - 90% of survival is mindset.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm looking forward to a simpler life with all my family at home, all my kids play chess, pinochle, cribbage but since they grew up and moved to the city things are not as fun. Besides that I need help bucking my hay bales again.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> When I was growing up, there was this great poster (posters were big back then) that showed an eagle attacking a mouse in a full dive-bomber attack, and the mouse was giving that eagle the middle finger...well, let's just say he was shooting the bird (in case this is a family forum).
> 
> The caption on the poster was: "Defiance - Never Give Up!"
> 
> ...


I have that one. On mine the mouse has a very large handgun behind his back.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

PaulS said:


> What is the ultimate goal?


I just can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To give up is just not in our nature. To surrender is against all we believe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> To give up is just not in our nature. To surrender is against all we believe.


That's not true for all. It is for us but not all. That's why Obummer was re-elected, many don't want to do anything themselves. They want the govt to handle most everything.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I believe in God. Its just my way, and I don't impose it on anyone else. Its my belief that God would want me to do as much as I can for my family, for others and for good. That's my intent.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel like I have more to get done in this life. That I have more learning to do. I want to be part of the re-build. I still have so much hope and faith. That my son will still need me, when the dust settles. (I might be delusional on that one ) That I have much to contribute to society, even if it's just my encouragement and strong back. It's in my nature to lend a hand. If God says "It's your time", then so be it. If not, as one other said: My family didn't get me to this point to give up. (paraphrasing)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well its been proven time and time again i just wont die already.
so i might as well make sure im comfortable.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Ding ......Round two .....Reset


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a pastor, . . . my job is to help people, . . . best as I can.

I told the Lord one time that I didn't care if I was the last one to leave terra firma, . . . at least that way, . . . someone would be here, . . . just in case.

I stand by that statement, . . . plus I believe in putting legs on prayers. I'm doing a bit of prepping just in case He takes me up on my offer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Aholes like me don't come along every day; I need to stick around and had my own special sarcasm and dark humor to every event. As my mom says, "I'm special!"


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

Now that I have a child of my own, I feel it's my duty as the provider/husband/father to do everything in my power to protect my family.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Aholes like me don't come along every day; I need to stick around and had my own special sarcasm and dark humor to every event. As my mom says, "I'm special!"


The next time I get to NM you and I have to spend an evening drinking beer and punching hippies!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> The next time I get to NM you and I have to spend an evening drinking beer and punching hippies!


Absolutely! If you ever make your way down here, you and your better half always have a place to stay! I'm always up for a beer or two but we better not punch the hippies, they bruise easy.


----------



## captstarlight (Apr 24, 2013)

Why do I prep? That is a question I had not really thought about until I saw this thread. I knew I needed to prep but never really thought about why I need to do it. I am mew to preppeing. I discovered I have several reasons.
#1) My wife. She is a fighter, she has had 11 back surgeries. The last 2 were 10 hour surgeries 7 days apart. She had lost 7 inches im height from Oct to June. The doctors were amazed she was able to get around as well as she did. Then she was up and walking 1 day after the second surgery.
#2 My 3 daughters that live at home they are 11, 12, and 14. Two oldest will have a hard time but the youngest loves fishing she goes at least once a week in the canals near our house. She also wants to go hunting when she turns 12 she and I are taking a hinter safety class, then I will have to figure out where to take her hunting probably for squirrel or rabbit.
#3) I also have a 24 year old daughter who is married and has a 14 month old son. I want to see my grandson grow up so I need to be ready for what ever happens to protect them all.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

To protect and provide for my wife and two boys,what else?I'm nobody without them,even though I have my days that I need to let them know that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, I can't imagine life without my wife. Her family is pretty cool too so it's my responsibility to care for them all. They don't think like me but they are aware of what I am doing. They also know to beat feet over here if it gets ugly.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

So I can die and go to heaven!


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I guess my goals aren't near as noble. I figure I was put onto this earth, and I'll struggle to stay here and on this side of the daisies as long as I possible can. If that just dealing with modern life, or if the SHTF, I'll plug along till the good Lord takes me. If someone decides to hurry my exit, I plan on making it very costly on whomever.


This pretty much sums it up for me as well.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What do you expect after the crisis is over? Do you think that the country will just naturally turn back to the type of government that you enjoy or is it not an interest that you have?

My feeling is that after the crisis we will have to rebuild the republic to get rid of the abuses of government and return to a free society.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

PaulS said:


> What do you expect after the crisis is over? Do you think that the country will just naturally turn back to the type of government that you enjoy or is it not an interest that you have?
> 
> My feeling is that after the crisis we will have to rebuild the republic to get rid of the abuses of government and return to a free society.


I hope that is what happens. But the way society is today, you just don't know how will have power.


----------

